# My 5 year old's Evil Dead Ash costume



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Go on! Run home and cray to MAMMA!

My boy and I made this super cool Ash costume (though he is holding his boomstick upside down). He was running around the yard all night spouting AoD lines, a few people actually understood what the costume was...

ahhh, good times.
>8)


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

hahaha i like it


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Come get some! That rocks! That could be the best costume on a 5 year old that I've ever seen!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Who cares if it's upside down, it's still awesome and he looks extremely happy


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool lil fella


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's totally adorable!

Another Bruce Campbell fan in the making


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats wonderful


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

very cool I just have one question how does your five year know who ash is lol good job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

He's adorable!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats amazing "good. bad. im the one with the gun"


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats a good idea I think his costume turned out great!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I bet he had tons of compliments on that costume it is neat!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

sweet !! it's been awhile since I have watched Ash on TV


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

"And that S-mart customers, is how I how I saved all of mankind." Has anyone on here seen the musical "do the necronomicon"


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That is totally awesome!! Love it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job little guy, he looks like he means business too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"Shop smart. Shop S-Mart"

Love it!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

The coolest


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Time for him to walk up to mama and say, "Gimmee some sugar, baby."


----------



## batmanosaurus (Apr 28, 2010)

Good. Bad. He's the kid with the gun. Awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i've yet to see the movie...(and yes, i can just hear your shocked gasps) but the costume looks great!


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL...that is so awesome! The fact that your 5 year old knows Evil Dead = WIN. You are an awesome parent!


----------



## Manor Matt (Sep 17, 2007)

Great costume!! and don't worry, the only time you might worry if yer Boom-stick is upside-down is when trying to reload it (you break the breach and the barrel(s) break yer nose !! LOL)


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

very cool and creative


----------

